# professional lessons?



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

I've been playing golf occasionally for the past several years. My problem is that I don't seem to be getting much better. I suspect that my swing is fundamentally flawed in some way and that is preventing me from progressing. All of my golf knowledge has come through books and videos.

Have any of you had professional golf instruction? Would you recommend it? Was it worth the price?

thanks,
ar


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

How often do you play? I have never had a professional lesson either. My father tought me the game and I have found that the only way I got better was to play ALOT. Personally I can stay consistant or get any better at all if I do not keep a 3-4 rounds week routine.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

In my experience there are two types of teaching pros.

1) The shop pro, not really interested in you or your game, will say whatever they want to keep you coming back and paying more £££. Your game wont improve but they will keep changing things regardless. Eventually you will wonder why you are bothering to play the game when its costing you so much and you dont see any improvement.

2) The teaching pro, the best sort of pro, someone who has a proven track record of students, someone whos method allows you to understand and change your game to allow you to improve. Gradual changes, not 100 things at once and expecting you to still be able to hit a ball. Someone who loves the game, and will take the time to get to know you and not just your bank balance.

I would say to find a well thought of pro, someone should be able to recomend one to you, then see how you get on. Dont just walk into your nearest golf club and settle for whoever they give you. If you dont feel like its doing you any good by being there then change!

Lessons are the way forward if you are serious about wanting to improve, even tour pros have lessons still.


----------



## arcelt (May 16, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> How often do you play? I have never had a professional lesson either. My father tought me the game and I have found that the only way I got better was to play ALOT. Personally I can stay consistant or get any better at all if I do not keep a 3-4 rounds week routine.


I play every weekend or maybe every other weekend depending on other duties and the weather. I'm a pretty casual player, but I play enough that I would have imagined I would see more improvement by now. I really do suspect that I have bad fundamentals and that is hindering my progression. I suspect I need to break everything down and start over.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> Lessons are the way forward if you are serious about wanting to improve, even tour pros have lessons still.


Maybe breaking down your game is what you need to do. Like the quote everyone needs lessons now and then from someone, whether that comes as a friend or a teaching pro. The biggest lesson is that golf is mostly between your ears. Whatever you have to do to get that part ready is the best place to begin. From my experience it is anyways.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

i agree with Wilson, but the question is how much time do you spend playing? I wouldn't reccomend getting pro lessons now, unless you plan on making a living off it. Just play for fun


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

I suppose it depends on cost of lessons. But unless you are happy shooting mediocre scores all the time and you are not born with a god given talent for golf then pro lessons are the only way to improve. No amount of practise is going to help if you are not practising the right things. How do you know what to practise?

I pay £30 for an hour with a guy that coaches european tour players, with video analysis etc.

I go and address all the finer points of my game.

For me its easier for someone else to point out the places i am going wrong. Sometimes unless someone holds a mirror up for us to see whats happening we will never understand what actually is happening and causing our bad shots.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

it's only worth it if you're going to listen - if you're going to fight the pro every inch of the way and fight it, then don't bother.


----------

